

Ask HN: How to find a good hacker/co-founder? - donofrip

I have a very solid, unique idea for an internet based startup. I have some very, very basic programming knowledge, and although the idea is not complex technologically, I would not be able to do the programming myself. I am a banker by trade.
I need someone who is passionate about the idea and is a good programmer. I have some friends who program but all are already working on their own startups.<p>I know having a good relationship with your co-founder is critical to a startups success. How do I find someone?<p>Any ideas no matter how crazy would be really helpful.
======
mindcrime
FWIW, this question is asked here about once a week or so; I suggest looking
through the previous posts, there's plenty of good information on this topic.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+find+cofounder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

There's also some useful into on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/How-do-you-find-good-startup-
partners-c...](http://www.quora.com/How-do-you-find-good-startup-partners-co-
founders)

[http://www.quora.com/Finding-Co-Founders/Which-networking-
al...](http://www.quora.com/Finding-Co-Founders/Which-networking-alternatives-
are-available-on-the-web-to-find-Co-Founders)

------
donofrip
I have seen this: <http://cofound.org/>

It seems promising.

------
mikelbring
I am a programmer.

I will speak with you about it, email is in my profile.

